# worried about kittens....anyone in Cardiff, UK?



## PetCrazy (Sep 11, 2006)

I am getting my kittens from someone I know...hes a nurse at the dialysis clinic my boyfriend goes to. Hes really nice and funny, but hes going on holiday a few days after I collect mine, and as far as I knoe theres only one other person whos taken an interest (nothing confirmed), and he says the rest of the kittens will be left to fend for themselves on the streets. Im not sure if hes joking...the other nurses say his wife wont let him do that. You cant tell with him when he is and isnt joking if you know what i mean. but what will they do if they dont find homes before their holiday. They only just turn 7 weeks then when they go, and theres no talk of the RSPCA. Certainly I will mention it when I pick up my two, but Im really worried that I will feel guilty when I leave with mine and all the other cuties will be left to that fate when mine are tucked up safe inside, and most certainly there is the fate at the RSPCA too despite being lovable kittens. If I wouldnt be intruding too much and I do mention it, maybe theres someone on here who lives nearby that will like to give at least one a home? There are 4 more kittens (if no more have been spoken for) and the area is Cardiff, South Wales in the UK. Naturally if theres nothing to worry about I wont mention it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a pity. Perhaps you could describe the kittens. So sad!  That would not be a proper thing to joke about.


----------



## PetCrazy (Sep 11, 2006)

From what I can gather they are brown tabbys. Well, I showed him a pic of a silver tabby and he said its just like that but darker. And he described them to another nurse as being grey, black and then he got interupted so they probably are brown tabbys. he keeps forgetting to take pics so i can see. But I will meet them a week friday so thats ok.


----------

